# BBT thermometer vs regular digital



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Can I use a regular digital thermometer to begin to record my BBT.

For purposes of learning more about my cycles, not TTA or TTC.

It has decimals places (uses 100ths?).

haha.

Thanks guys


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

It has been done by some lasies here, but you really shoud use a BBT.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I used a regular digital thermometer over 10 yrs ago when I first heard about charting and used it to avoid. After my m/c in Aug, I found the same thermometer and started using it. It seems to work. While I can't always pinpoint O, I can usually see a difference between pre and post O temps. I recently upgraded to a new regular digital thermometer that works quicker. I would have gotten a BBT, but the store didn't have one.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

For jsut getting in the habit, yeah, sure, why not? But it's better to buy a BBT once you are TTC or TTA.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't really understand what the *real* difference is between a BBT and a regular thermometer that reads to the hundredth degree. Can someone explain it to me, or point me in the right direction?
I understand that it's taking your temp while at rest- but as long as I'm following temping guidelines, why would one thermometer be any better?


----------

